# 90s Themed Party... What do I wear? HELP



## cheryl (May 12, 2010)

I'm going to a 90s themed party this weekend... what kind of clothing should I wear?


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 13, 2010)

I would dress like a spice girl !! 

or you could go earlier 90's with like a grunge look or mayyybee a prissy CLueless type gal..cute skirt with those thigh high white stockings, I think those are still sexy. I would love to go to a 90's party !


----------



## kaliraksha (May 13, 2010)

Haha, I had to do this recently for a party. The above suggestions are awesome. Definitely look for iconic 90s movies and shows and take cues from that. Flannel, velvet, platform shoes, barrettes are things I can think of on the top of my head. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (May 13, 2010)

Dark eyebrows, simple beige eyeshadow/black eyeliner/mascara & dark red lips!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

i remember the 90s well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i agree with the dark red lips.. or brown shades always remind me of the 90s
i guess it depends what you are going for.. you could do the flannel look.. or i personally would do a baby doll dress with the thigh high socks.. and the chunky hells 
looking back, the 90s had some crazy looking fashion but since it was after the 80s it seemed so tame at the time.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_looking back, the 90s had some crazy looking fashion but since it was after the 80s it seemed so tame at the time._

 
Haha, I totally agree with this. I was surprised at some of the things we wore in the 90s that I remember thinking felt absolutely normal, maybe a bit trendy at most. I guess that's just how it works and I should stop making fun of the things my mom is wearing in some of her old high school pics


----------



## xFlossy (May 14, 2010)

Haha I remember looking at Mums old pics of her in the 80's and laughing. Now I look at the 90's pics of me, while the fashion wasn't so bad, it still looks outdated by Today's standards. You know what? In 20 years we will probably think the same thing about the Fashion and Make-Up Today, like we think of the 90's now.

I would go Spice Girls too. Baby was always my fave.

*Sigh* I miss the 90's, no responsibility, I could see my Friends everyday at School and crushing over Boys.


----------

